#  Nachrichten >   Kirchen stellen neue christliche Patientenverfügung vor >

## aerzteblatt.de

Köln  Die christlichen Kirchen in Deutschland haben den Anspruch der Bürger auf ein menschenwürdiges Sterben betont und eine neue Handreichung zur christlichen Patientenvorsorge vorgestellt. Wir hoffen, damit einen Weg zwischen unzumutbarer ...  [Weiterlesen...]   *Information:* 
In diesem Forum gehen direkte Antworten auf Nachrichten 
meist ungelesen unter. Am besten Sie erstellen ein eigenes 
Thema in einem unserer passenden Foren, wenn Sie über
diese Nachricht diskutieren möchten.

----------

